# فكرة مشروع والمطلوب مكنة تعليب صفيح



## اداري وصناعي (25 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
ارغب في اقامة مشروع صغير وهو تعليب البقوليات المطبوخة مثل 
الفصوليا والفول والحمص..............
اتمنى منكم مساعدتي كل قدر استطاعته وخاصة في تقنية التعليب 
واين يمكن الحصول على مكنات التعليب......
الرجاء ما تبخلو علينا .........
مع جزيل الشكر
والسلام


----------



## عامر أبو لطيفة (20 يناير 2008)

أخي الزائر

المشروع ممتاز والله الموفق
بالنسبة لطريقة التعليب في الصفيح فهي طريقة جيدة لحفظ المواد الغذائية في الدرجة الاولى المطبوخة لفترة طويلة -- ولكن يجب مراعات بعض الامور وهي في الدرجة الاولى استخدام نوعية صفيح معالجة بطبقة ضدد الصدا - واتباع آلية جيدة في غلق العلب حتى تحفظ المادة الغذائية بطريقة جيدة 
عدا عن ذلك يجب أن تكون آلات التصنيع او الاغلاق تحتوي على sterilisation sation
اي وحدة تنقية قبل وبعد الاغلاق حتى تتضمن عدم تلف المواد المغلفة.


----------

